# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Bussin 20 reitti muuttuu 1.4.

## RSS

Ruoholahdenkadulle valmistuu tilapäinen kiertoliittymä ja Abrahaminkatu sekä Hietalahdenkatu muuttuvat kaksisuuntaisiksi keskiviikkona 1.4. Järjestelyt vaikuttavat alueen bussilinjoihin.

Bussi 20 ajaa 1.4. alkaen Lauttasaaren suuntaan reittiä Bulevardi  Hietalahdenkatu  Porkkalankatu eli bussi ei enää aja Abrahaminkadun kautta. Lauttasaaresta keskustaan päin bussi jatkaa entisellä reitillään.

Abrahaminkadun pysäkki Hietalahdentori jää pois käytöstä ja se korvataan Hietalahdenkadulla sijaitsevilla raitiolinjan 6 pysäkeillä Hietalahdentori ja Hietalahdenkatu .

*Bussit 21V, 65A ja 66A poikkeusreiteille*

Bussit 21V, 65A ja 66A ajavat 1.4. alkaen Lauttasaareen suuntaan reittiä Malminrinne  Lapinlahdenkatu  Lapinrinne  Ruoholahdenkatu. Pysäkit säilyvät ennallaan. Poikkeusjärjestely on voimassa toistaiseksi. Ruoholahdenkadulla on ruuhkia järjestelyn aikana.


Kartta linjan 20 reitistä 1.4. alkaen (pdf): Liite 469



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## karihoo

Onkos tämä seurausta asiakaspalautteista?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onkos tämä seurausta asiakaspalautteista?


Ei vaan alueen uusista katujärjestelyistä.

----------


## ilpo

Katselin tänään sillä silmällä Hietalahdentorin länsireunan ratikkakaistaa, jota 20:n on vissiin tarkoitus ajaa Lauttasaaren suuntaan. Kovin on kapea ränni siinä käännöksessä Bulevardilta Hietalahdenkadulle. Tosin bussin keulaylitys on (yllätyksekseni) otettu rakennettaessa huomioon. Sitten kun lähdetään Hietalahdenkatua torilta pohjoiseen on ratikkakaista muuta liikennevirtaa vastaan luonnollisesti melko kapea... No ehkä kaikki menee putkeen?

Ensi viikolla onkin näitä uusia bussien ja ratikoiden uusia sekoittamisia sitten kaksin kappalein, Kampissa vähän isommassa mittakaavassa.

----------


## TEP70

Olenko pessimisti, kun ennustan tuosta kiertoliittymästä seuraavan pelkkää harmia? Kun Ruoholahdenkatua pitkin kohti Kamppia mateleva henkilöautojono täyttää kiertoliittymän, ei kukaan pääse enää mihinkään suuntaan.

No, Lapinrinteen, Ruoholahdenkadun ja Abrahaminkadun risteys on ollut kaaostilassa jo muutenkin kohta vuoden, eli sikäli tässä ei ole mitään uutta. Ruoholahdenkadun yli kulkee paljon jalankulkijoita, jotka ovat olleet myös liikennejärjestelyjen osalta heitteillä jo pitkään. Liikennevalot eivät ole toiminnassa ja sellaista hetkeä ei valoisaan aikaan ole, etteikö autoja tulisi.

Täytyy varmaan tulla jatkossa töihin jo ennen seitsemää.

----------

